# Photo Challenge - Guitar - No Due Date



## Pugs

I've noticed mention of guitars from quite a few members.  Since I love guitars, I'd love to see what y'all have got!

For this challenge, the photos must be guitar related in some way.  A capo is fine.  A pick is fine.  A guitar is fine.  A bass... well I guess it's still a guitar... so fine.  Amp?  All good.  And so on and so forth.  Simple challenge really.  

I'd love to see some creativity in the shots in terms of lighting, composition, etc...  Basically, I'd like them the be better than these that I'm posting which are snapshots done with nothing other than the ambient light in my rec room.  And, yes, I did use these in another thread...  

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I'm sure I can do something with this, it's been a while since I've done anything new with my collection. Let's see if I can come up with something over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## JAFO28

I suppose i've got to grab my cheap little Squier i've been learning on for the last few months and give this a go.


----------



## themedicine

Why does it have to be guitars? Can I play with my mandolin and my fiddle, well, i can, but can i participate in the challenge?? I mean a true bass is in the violin family, and the mandolin and violin family run side by side, there is even a mando-bass...

anyways, i just want your permission to play!


----------



## BAmereihn

hmmm now youve got me thinking.....tbc


----------



## Josh66

Pugs said:


> I've noticed mention of guitars from quite a few members.  Since I love guitars, I'd love to see what y'all have got!



I have quite a few that would fit this...  But I'll do a new one just for you.  

I'm going to be buying a new flash soon ('bout time), so I will wait till then.



...Honestly, I take pictures of my guitar more often than I play it.  :blushing:


----------



## Jon0807

Do old pictures count?  I took this a while ago of my Ibanez 5-string bass


----------



## jeremycnwy

one i nearly tossed out, but it fits this thread...


----------



## RauschPhotography

Don't really know why #1 is rotated that way. Went in and rotated it correctly, but when uploaded it went back to being upside down. :???:


----------



## Pugs

Chris of Arabia said:


> I'm sure I can do something with this, it's been a while since I've done anything new with my collection. Let's see if I can come up with something over the next couple of weeks.



The word "collection" just opens up a world of possibilities in my mind!  I look forward to seeing what you come up with!



JAFO28 said:


> I suppose i've got to grab my cheap little Squier i've been learning on for the last few months and give this a go.



Beginner Squire, or Clapton's million-dollar Blackie, makes no difference!  A guitar is a guitar and a photo is a photo!  Although... if you have access to Blackie and can get a pic of it and all...



themedicine said:


> Why does it have to be guitars? Can I play with my mandolin and my fiddle, well, i can, but can i participate in the challenge?? I mean a true bass is in the violin family, and the mandolin and violin family run side by side, there is even a mando-bass...
> 
> anyways, i just want your permission to play!



Eh... for this thread, I really envisioned "ye olde sixed-strung gee-tar"... initially I wasn't even gonna allow bass guitars to play...



BAmereihn said:


> hmmm now youve got me thinking.....tbc



I know... thinking hurts!  But remember, no pain, no gain!  



O|||||||O said:


> I have quite a few that would fit this...  But I'll do a new one just for you.
> 
> I'm going to be buying a new flash soon ('bout time), so I will wait till then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Honestly, I take pictures of my guitar more often than I play it.  :blushing:



The thread and I are honored that you'll do up a new shot with your new flash!  

Seriously, I'm looking forward to some creative lighting!



Jon0807 said:


> Do old pictures count?  I took this a while ago of my Ibanez 5-string bass



Sure they do, but I use these challenge and assignment threads as ways to get me to shoot new things (but I often post up older pics that I stumble across that fit...:blushing

And I like the warm tones in your pic like the warm tones of a bass through an old tube amp!  At first glance I was like, "what's that oxygen bottle looking thing in the background...?".  And then I realized that I'm an idiot and it's the upper horn of the bass' body!  :blushing:



jeremycnwy said:


> one i nearly tossed out, but it fits this thread...



I really like this image for the lines and shapes (which are what I almost always look at first in a photograph).  This shot would also fit the http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ssignment-08-light-darkness-due-whenever.html thread!



RauschPhotography said:


> Don't really know why #1 is rotated that way. Went in and rotated it correctly, but when uploaded it went back to being upside down. :???:



I like 1 & 2, but I love 3 for its simplicity and symmetry!  Great capture!


----------



## Josh66

OK, well I still don't have my new flash yet, but here's one to hold you over till then:





All Sizes

edit
The strings look oversharpened on this smaller version..., but it looks fine on the big one (which can be seen via the link right under the picture).


----------



## anm90

1. Hagstrom Acoustic





2. Epiphone Les Paul


----------



## BAmereihn

Pono PT Ukulele


----------



## jennyjen

Good luck with the project.


----------



## mbcreate

That's my one...


----------



## ficklepie

Hey Pugs, what is that, a silverface Champ?  I'm looking at mine right next to me and that's gotta be it....  Nice amp!


----------



## 1limited92

Will definitely try to get in o n this and grab some shots later.  Here is a quicky  I had already though.


----------



## keith foster

This turned out like more of a snapshot than what I was trying for but I wanted to contribute something. I am going to do some more tries later.
My old giant body Epiphone acoustic.
I love this thing.


----------



## bentcountershaft

One I already had but I'll do some more in the future:


----------



## BAmereihn

bentcountershaft said:


> One I already had but I'll do some more in the future:



gorgeous! what did you use to shoot this? body lens and lighting? Les Paul?


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma

Great idea for a thread.  Here's my entry, my beloved vintage strat ... it's all about tone, hence the focus on the tone knobs.

Alberto

Leica Digilux 2


----------



## WimFoto

a guitar outside. i stole the idea, i think it was an neil young album cover.
i used to play with a friend on our dock.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Tone knob from my road worn telecaster


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Pugs said:


> The word "collection" just opens up a world of possibilities in my mind!  I look forward to seeing what you come up with!



Errm.. yes, Collection :blushing:

...but it's about time I did something new with them


----------



## robertwsimpson

one of my pedals





The telecaster


----------



## Pugs

robertwsimpson said:


> Tone knob from my road worn telecaster


Robert!  This is FANTASTIC!

And, can I just say that I LOVE seeing all these axes!


----------



## robertwsimpson

Pugs said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tone knob from my road worn telecaster
> 
> 
> 
> Robert!  This is FANTASTIC!
> 
> And, can I just say that I LOVE seeing all these axes!
Click to expand...


Thanks! I took it with the 18-55mm kit lens and a reversing ring I bought for like 6 bucks!


----------



## Pugs

robertwsimpson said:


> Thanks! I took it with the 18-55mm kit lens and a reversing ring I bought for like 6 bucks!



Over in the "World Through One Lens" thread, I had suggested that the Canon shooters could maybe do a reverse lens macro with the Nikon-mount lens that's being passed around.  It really is a cool technique that can render some MASSIVE magnification!


----------



## bentcountershaft

BAmereihn said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> One I already had but I'll do some more in the future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous! what did you use to shoot this? body lens and lighting? Les Paul?
Click to expand...


Thanks, I actually shot it with a Sony point and shoot while figuring out what I wanted for dslr.  The background is my bedspread and the lighting is a Hunter ceiling fan , but it turned out well enough for me.  Oh, and yes, it's a Gibson Les Paul Class 5.

Love the idea of shooting pedals too, I hadn't even considered that.


----------



## thebeatles

For being a guitar player, I really haven't taken many photos of guitars.  I have a couple from a while back that I took with my canon g9.


----------



## thebeatles

AlbertoDeRoma said:


> Great idea for a thread.  Here's my entry, my beloved vintage strat ... it's all about tone, hence the focus on the tone knobs.
> 
> Alberto
> 
> Leica Digilux 2



What year is your strat?


----------



## y0aimee

This shot was taken when I was learning how to use my Nikon.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Part of my first guitar, a cheap plywood superstrat wannabe.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Pugs said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I took it with the 18-55mm kit lens and a reversing ring I bought for like 6 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over in the "World Through One Lens" thread, I had suggested that the Canon shooters could maybe do a reverse lens macro with the Nikon-mount lens that's being passed around.  It really is a cool technique that can render some MASSIVE magnification!
Click to expand...


yep even the 18-55 gets insane magnification.  and it can be really sharp too! in fact, now that I just got my 50d, with live view, I bet I can do even better!


----------



## Pugs

robertwsimpson said:


> Thanks! I took it with the 18-55mm kit lens and a reversing ring I bought for like 6 bucks!



I meant to ask, where did you get a reversing ring for $6?  I've always seen then in the $30-50 range.


----------



## robertwsimpson

I dunno, I just googled it.  it's worth all $6 fo sho.  probably not $7, though.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## tmyprod

This is a still frame from a doc I shot a while back. Shot on a Panasonic DVX-100b. 






This is straight out of the camera.


----------



## Pugs

ficklepie said:


> Hey Pugs, what is that, a silverface Champ?  I'm looking at mine right next to me and that's gotta be it....  Nice amp!



Yep!  It's a Silverface Champ, and you're right, it is a great little amp.  It delivers some of the creamiest crunch when you push it and can back off to some of the cleanest tones when you back off.  I love that you can go from clean to overdrive just by changing your attack on the strings, or in the case of my tapped humbuckers by flipping from single coil to double.  

It's a beautiful, little amp and mic'd through a decent PA it can stand up with the big boys!


----------



## javier

Pugs, let me know if I am out of line with these.


----------



## Pugs

Javier, you know that I dig your work!  No, these are not out of line at all.


----------



## ottor

Two of the best damn Blues guitars I own !!

Ibanez Artcore Semi...











Fender - signed by Full Devil Jacket .. Toured with Metallica, Santana, and lots of others.. 






Both being pushed through a Fender Deluxe Reverb (Blackface) for some reallllly sweet sounds !!

r


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## Foxman

And now for something completely different, weird abstract whatever adjective you care to use. This is my son's really inexpensive acoustic.


----------



## thebeatles

robertwsimpson said:


>



What year is this beauty?


----------



## thebeatles

ottor said:


> Both being pushed through a Fender Deluxe Reverb (Blackface) for some reallllly sweet sounds !!



Good to hear   I treat my guitars to a 68' super reverb.


----------



## robertwsimpson

thebeatles said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What year is this beauty?
Click to expand...


it's actually brand new.  I just got it last year.  Believe it or not, they gave me $250 off because it was a "scratch and dent" model.  lol.  When I get moved into my house, I'll photograph the rest of the collection.


----------



## robertwsimpson

here is a cleaner pic of it:


----------



## thebeatles

robertwsimpson said:


> here is a cleaner pic of it:



Ahhhh, its a relic or road worn series eh?


----------



## robertwsimpson

joe strummer road worn.  Good eye mang.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

robertwsimpson said:


> joe strummer road worn.



Where are the stickers?


----------



## robertwsimpson

In the case man, I hate stickers.


----------



## mrodgers

Unfortunately, I just broke a string and don't have time to get to the shop for new strings.  So, I'll have to do something else than what I want to not show the strings.  I may play tonight with the electric and the acoustic.

One thing this thread shows is, there's a lot of guitars out there that are strung up wrong


----------



## robertwsimpson

mrodgers said:


> ...
> 
> One thing this thread shows is, there's a lot of guitars out there that are strung up wrong



please elaborate!


----------



## Pugs

My guess is that he's referring to this method of stringing a guitar: How To Change Guitar Strings- Stringing to stay in tune - Locking Strings to the tuner

The advantage being, that instead of just wrapping around the tuning post, the string kind of clamps down on itself.  I've been stringing guitars with this method for a few years now and have noticed more stable tuning.


----------



## robertwsimpson

ah I saw a video of someone doing that and I was wondering what was up.  The only time I have a problem with tuning is if the temperature goes crazy or if there is a change in humidity.  Other than that, I'm pretty solid.


----------



## javier

Pugs said:


> Javier, you know that I dig your work!  No, these are not out of line at all.



Thanks Pugs. I was not sure if they fit the spirit of the thread. 
By the way, this is a neat thread. I am digging what folks are doing with various aperture settings and composition.:thumbup:


----------



## Pugs

robertwsimpson said:


> ah I saw a video of someone doing that and I was wondering what was up. The only time I have a problem with tuning is if the temperature goes crazy or if there is a change in humidity. Other than that, I'm pretty solid.



You bend a lot of notes?  That's where I noticed this technique's benefit the most.


----------



## robertwsimpson

I bend some... The strings stretch when they are new, and then settle down after a little bit of time.  I might try this stringing technique next time just to make sure I'm not missing out on some marvel of modern guitarring.


----------



## Pugs

LOL!!  I'm not sure it's a marvel!  It is a really simple thing to do, though, and I have gotten some gains from it.  So... whatever works for you... 

That Tele, however, just reminds me that I need to add one at some point...  And a Les Paul... And an SG...  And a hollow-body...  And... And...


----------



## robertwsimpson

Right now I have the tele, a Gretsch hollowbody, an Ibanez classical, and a Blueridge acoustic.  I'm pretty much good to go.


----------



## Pugs

Pics or I call BS!


----------



## robertwsimpson

darn my expensive hobbies.


----------



## robertwsimpson

an Ibanez electric I used to own:


----------



## robertwsimpson

Ibanez acoustic I used to own:






oh, also, here is another guitar shot:


----------



## ottor

robertwsimpson said:


> Right now I have the tele, a Gretsch hollowbody, an Ibanez classical, and a Blueridge acoustic. I'm pretty much good to go.


 
RIGHT !!!! - Guitars/Amps are like Camera equipment... nobody's 'ever' good to go !! There's always one more out there you want.. 

r


----------



## thebeatles

robertwsimpson said:


> Ibanez acoustic I used to own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, also, here is another guitar shot:



:lmao::lmao::lmao:
What type of music do you play?


----------



## thebeatles

I will post pics of mine this weekend.  Right now I have a Yamaha acoustic, Fender Strat, 2 Fender Teles, an old Ibanez Les Paul copy, a strat copy I built, and a bunch of junkers.


----------



## robertwsimpson

ottor said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I have the tele, a Gretsch hollowbody, an Ibanez classical, and a Blueridge acoustic. I'm pretty much good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT !!!! - Guitars/Amps are like Camera equipment... nobody's 'ever' good to go !! There's always one more out there you want..
> 
> r
Click to expand...


actually, I don't want any more guitars... I just want pedals!  I think it's funny that people say photography is expensive.  I have 3 other hobbies that I've spent WAY more on than this...


----------



## thebeatles

robertwsimpson said:


> ottor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I have the tele, a Gretsch hollowbody, an Ibanez classical, and a Blueridge acoustic. I'm pretty much good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT !!!! - Guitars/Amps are like Camera equipment... nobody's 'ever' good to go !! There's always one more out there you want..
> 
> r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, I don't want any more guitars... I just want pedals!  I think it's funny that people say photography is expensive.  I have 3 other hobbies that I've spent WAY more on than this...
Click to expand...


If you want to spend even more money, I'll sell you a tremolo pedal I built.


----------



## robertwsimpson

I have a buddy who built a tremolo pedal too.  They must be one of the easier ones to do?  I have no idea.  He made his out of a junction box.  it looks hella industrial.


----------



## thebeatles

robertwsimpson said:


> I have a buddy who built a tremolo pedal too.  They must be one of the easier ones to do?  I have no idea.  He made his out of a junction box.  it looks hella industrial.



Yeah, tremolo, boost, and overdrive/distortion pedals are the easy ones to make.  When you start messing with modulation and other things like that, it gets sketchy. 

If you wanted to get into building your own pedals and you don't know anything about electronics, you can start by buying build your own kits.  Then when you get your head wrapped around some of the electrical concepts, you can start creating your own for super cheap.  The build your own kits are, unfortunately, terribly overpriced.  When you order your own parts however, electrical components are dirt cheap, especially when you buy bulk.


----------



## robertwsimpson

I just bought a ts9dx.  it is pretty amazing.  I used to have a Dan Electro delay pedal that went bad.  I miss that thing.  Other than that, I am ok on pedals really.  I just need to fix my pickup on my blueridge and I really want to put TVjones pups in the gretsch and a new harness.  Alltogether it would be only like $500 or so.  not too horrible.


----------



## thebeatles

robertwsimpson said:


> I just bought a ts9dx.  it is pretty amazing.  I used to have a Dan Electro delay pedal that went bad.  I miss that thing.  Other than that, I am ok on pedals really.  I just need to fix my pickup on my blueridge and I really want to put TVjones pups in the gretsch and a new harness.  Alltogether it would be only like $500 or so.  not too horrible.



TV Jones are the bees knees :thumbup:


----------



## robertwsimpson

They are amazinggggg!!!


----------



## beautiful.blood

1.






2.





3.


----------



## robertwsimpson

ovation?


----------



## Pugs

Deep-body, left-handed Ovation, no less!


----------



## beautiful.blood

true and true

better than my first acoustic, a First Act I got for doing some computer work


----------



## rufus5150

This definitely falls into the 'abstract' category but it is a guitar:


----------



## Peter.L

A few pics of my old Bjärton España guitar


----------



## dolphinstreet

Just found this thread - awesome! I am complete guitar playing nerd with tons of gear, so I'll be back with some of my guitar gear photos! Nice Fender amp at the beginning of this thread!


----------



## Pugs

dolphinstreet said:


> Just found this thread - awesome! I am complete guitar playing nerd with tons of gear, so I'll be back with some of my guitar gear photos! Nice Fender amp at the beginning of this thread!


Just a little Fender Champ... greatest practice/small gig amp ever!


----------



## robertwsimpson

The only beef I have with ovations is that they don't want to stay on my lap while I'm sitting. it makes me angryyyyyy.


----------



## Pugs

I have to problem with the deep-bodied Ovations, but love the shallow body ones.


----------



## ottor

robertwsimpson said:


> The only beef I have with ovations is that they don't want to stay on my lap while I'm sitting. it makes me angryyyyyy.


 
Yea... well, at least you _have_ a lap !!  My new Golds Gym membership will solve that though ..

In the meantime, Buddy Guy rules, and I love the pictures n this thread !! 

r


----------



## bentcountershaft

I put my P&S inside my acoustic to take some shots of the strings from the inside.  Unfortunately that camera doesn't have a delay setting so I had to hit the shutter button with a pencil.  After cropping my hand out the pic looks no different than if I had taken it from the outside.  So I played with colors a bit just out of frustration of all the trouble for no payoff.  

I have an idea for next time though.  I'm going to look around for a $10 acoustic at a pawnshop/yardsale/garbage bin, drill a hole in the back of it to get a wider angle showing the sound hole and my picking hand.  

Here's my failure just to show something for the effort:


----------



## dolphinstreet

Here's my new Hagstrom Swede I bought today.


----------



## WimFoto

bentcountershaft said:


> I put my P&S inside my acoustic to take some shots of the strings from the inside.  Unfortunately that camera doesn't have a delay setting so I had to hit the shutter button with a pencil.  After cropping my hand out the pic looks no different than if I had taken it from the outside.  So I played with colors a bit just out of frustration of all the trouble for no payoff.
> 
> I have an idea for next time though.  I'm going to look around for a $10 acoustic at a pawnshop/yardsale/garbage bin, drill a hole in the back of it to get a wider angle showing the sound hole and my picking hand.
> 
> Here's my failure just to show something for the effort:



very original shot and creatively thought out. 
i have an old guitar i found by the side of the road once which would be perfect for what you describe you want to do for your next shot. :thumbup:


----------



## javier




----------



## Rekd

I've got a couple I can contribute...







and...


----------



## nokoyo13




----------



## RyanMahe

I kinda like how grainy it turned out


----------



## javier




----------



## ruaslacker2

"Bending Strings"


----------



## flightless_beaker

Rekd said:


>



I really like the concept behind this photo. Something about her laying on her guitar like she's a travelling musician with nothing but her guitar.


----------



## MisplacedAngler

Martin of mine.


----------



## HannahRebekah

What great timing!  I just took a bunch for the instrument contest.  Here's a few...


----------



## HannahRebekah

> I kinda like how grainy it turned out



I like it too!  Nice job.


----------



## MisplacedAngler

Got the acoustic already, here's the electric


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

I love my Epiphone Limited Edition Les Paul Quilt Top


----------



## BAmereihn

very nice chad


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

Thanks BAmereihn !


----------



## MarkCSmith

Absolutely love that second photo Chad.

These are from an impromptu shoot with a friend after her guitar lesson, a few of them turned out pretty nice


----------



## Aimily

Hope you like...
1.





2.


----------



## Dominantly




----------



## FieralDS

Well... These are far from my best shots, but i happened to have them on tap and decided to pull them out rather than driving 20 minutes to pick up my guitar and try to get some shots of it. These were actually from one of my band practices that i happened to have my camera at and decided to snap a few photos. The second of the two i'm not thrilled with at all, but my friend enjoyed it. It was used for a small poster print and the goal was for it to be high contrast B+W with a high grain/posterization effect. I didn't like the loss of the string lines tho =\. The last of the 3 is my drum set at our last gig which doesnt _really_ fit with the topic... but i felt like it might be fun to include


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Oooo... I really wish i had my camera! I'll post some pics of my Ibanez,and My BC Rich Warlock when i do. =)
Loving some of these pics!


----------



## JeffieLove

After my kids are in bed, I will see if I can steal my mom's camera (I am still waiting for tax money to be able to buy mine...) and take some shots of my dad's collection... 

I'm still a newbie so I'm not sure how good they'll turn out, but it's worth a shot and I like playing with the settings on the camera and figuring out what they do


----------



## Pugs

A few from this afternoon.  I'm leaning towards the B&W versions, but am posting the color versions as well so that y'all can decide which you like better.  

Me + Tripod + My Favorite Camera + My Favorite Lens + My Favorite Guitar = A great afternoon and some new pics.

1A





1B





2A





2B





3A





3B





4A





4B


----------



## JeffieLove

okay, so here's the one that I think came out the best for me... 

The background is a mess, so ignore it, but I like the view I had on the guitar


----------



## Xdwardo

Could I submit something i've already taken guitar-related?.. Or does it have to be something new?


----------



## Pugs

Xdwardo said:


> Could I submit something i've already taken guitar-related?.. Or does it have to be something new?


Guitar is the only qualification.  Go for it.


----------



## RubberDucky

I thought I'd give it a shot. I just started to get into photography last week when I bought my D5000. I've been into guitar forever though, so I suppose this is a way to mix the new with the old. I've been spending the last week taking photos of absolutely anything and everything trying to learn about the camera. I came across this section of the forum in a google search and decided to join, submit, and learn.


----------



## Xdwardo

Here's my effort, Stage Right :mrgreen:


----------



## Josh66

Pugs said:


> Xdwardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could I submit something i've already taken guitar-related?.. Or does it have to be something new?
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar is the only qualification.  Go for it.
Click to expand...


Oooh.  I didn't know we could post old stuff too, .

I'll just post one old one, because I really do think it's probably the best guitar picture I have taken to date.  I have posted this somewhere on here before this thread was created - so some of you might remember it.





all sizes

Taken with ambient room light, background was an open window.


----------



## MGriff240

Here's a few I snapped of my Epiphone Dot (335). C & C please. :mrgreen:


----------



## pcacj

Beautiful photos so far.  Happy Mardi Gras...


----------



## pcacj




----------



## pcacj




----------



## thebeatles

Xdwardo said:


> Here's my effort, Stage Right :mrgreen:



I want to jam in that room!


----------



## thebeatles

Taken at a gig 1/22/10.


----------



## Rockern1




----------



## JPooh

ill play along! no post processing on this so please be gentle...although it is slightly NSFW 

shot taken by me... model is toni.A


----------



## burstintoflame81

I just happened to stumble across this thread and figured I would throw one on here. I had previously posted this one for C+C back when I first started shooting. I have since added the dark edges and a film grain look to it.


----------



## Hikingman

From _first_ electric to a winning pair!


----------



## Caffler

actually took this for someone's blog a couple of weeks ago, but i'm only after seeing this thread now...




more dof! i hear you cry
i wish! you hear me sigh


----------



## robertwsimpson

Tone knob


----------



## shoes

New member. This is a photo I recently took in my apartment trying to snap smoke rings.


----------



## mdtusz

Sorry no picture from me, but I was just talking to my friend who recently finished re-doing his beat up les paul and thought you guys might be interested. He refinished the whole thing and took out the pickups and made a bunch of lexan inserts for it with different kinds of pickups so he can switch back and forth depending what kind of sound he's going for. It's super cool! I'll take a picture sometime and post it here.


----------



## 7/24

Still learning but, I wanted to give the guitar challenge a try.


----------



## CupCakeCommando

this is a squire affinity strat. sure its a squire but was pretty nice


----------



## y0aimee




----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## TylerF

not a guitar but whatever haha


----------



## WimFoto

nice to have a refreshing change from all the close ups.:thumbup:



y0aimee said:


>


----------

